# my very first bluegill and bass mounts finally on there bases..



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

any tips or criticism would be great. im in school now for taxidermy but it doesnt hurt to hear it from the outside.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Make the bass more alert next time. Just my thought. Other than that I think they look great.


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

Gill looks great! Bass looks, well dead


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

shaftthrower said:


> Gill looks great! Bass looks, well dead


I agree


----------



## PJSIBLEY (Aug 27, 2012)

yea.. it is actually C curved which you cant really tell in the pic but it actually does look pretty lifeless.. but all there is is room for improvement.. thanks for the input. all is very appreciated!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

The bluegill looks good.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If the bass looked half as good as the bluegill does it would look twice as good as it really does. Sorry to be harsh. But you asked so you could learn. Spread out the tail. stand up the dorsal fin and work on the head paint. Bluegill looks pretty good. Got good reference pics?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

The good news is you have a grasp on the hard stuff "painting."

The rest will come along quick

Good job! Wish i could paint!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

I have an idea for you.Being that the bass looks as you say"lifeless.Why don't you take it off the base and put it on a metal stringer?As you get more fish you can add them to the stringer as well.If you mount a few in a reverse curve,you can lay them over a couple of fish to make it look like it would if you just caught them.If you do a stringer mount use different size fish to make it look more realistic.I did a stringer mount a long time ago with 7 bass on it and had it on display at a tackle shop.I cant even tell you how many people wanted to buy it.One day someone called me from the tackle shop and offered me a price that I couldn't turn down,so I sold it.If I was to do another one,I would also add some pan fish to the stringer.Good luck.


----------

